# Dinner on the Grounds



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

We had Dinner on the Grounds at my Church yesterday. Lots of great food was spread.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

I remember all this back in the day, not many do this great dinner anymore.:yes:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Gooood Nite, that is a heap a food rite there, looks like some good eating! I didnt see any Fried Chicken, but i know it was there !! LOL


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that's a spread! 

I remember these from days past...good to see some are still doing it. Great fellowship and awesome food!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

one big one said:


> I remember all this back in the day, not many do this great dinner anymore.:yes:


We have them 3 or 4 times a year.



grey ghost said:


> Gooood Nite, that is a heap a food rite there, looks like some good eating! I didnt see any Fried Chicken, but i know it was there !! LOL


 Yep, there was plenty of fried chicken. My slow cooker full of pulled pork did not last long.I smoked and pulled,two Boston Butts,last weekend. I served them warmed in a slow cooker yesterday,and was all gone when I went to get me some. Now that makes you feel good when your work is appreciated like that.


----------

